# How do I get my GSD 100 % potty trained??



## Alley (Jun 2, 2013)

Background: we adopted our dog in May. He was 2 yrs. old and not potty trained at all.

Today: He's 95% there but here's what happens.

My husband walks him at about 6 a.m. The big question I always ask when I wake up at 8 a.m., "Did he go #1 and #2?" We call it the "poop report."

If I hear that he hasn't pooped, I'm worried. If I'm really on it, I take him out again immediately at 8ish and he'll go. If I have a cup of coffee and take my time there's a good chance he'll poop right in front of the door.

I don't freak. I just clean it up and figure I have to get him out right when I wake up. But he did this same routine over the Xmas holiday and my husband did freak.

Bottom line: our dog doesn't seem to know to 1) "hold it" (until we get him out again) and 2) let us know that he has to go potty.

We even put a bell ringer thing on the front door. I thought he'd pick up on how to use it, but he never did. I rang it every time we went out. It did nothing for him.

We're very good owners and have no interest in making him wait for hour upon hour. We take him out regularly, but he's an indoor dog.

:help:

Thanks for any tips!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alley Edited to add: yes, we have a crate, but it's his "bedroom." And sometimes this happens in the middle of the day -- sometimes I'm taking a shower, planning to take him out and I get out of the shower and he's done it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Tether him to you and at the first sign of sniffing or squatting, yell, "Ah!" and rush him outside. When he poops, say poop and praise like crazy. Teach the word poop, so we will know what it is and go on command outside.
Take some poo out there where you want him to go. When he sniffs it, tell him what it is.
Also, make sure you have a really good enzyme cleaner to wash the areas where he has gone. You don't want him to sniff it and think that's where his bathroom is.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

If he is not reliable in the house then crate him if you can't supervise him, regardless of the time of day. If you are in the house with him, leash him to you so that he isn't far enough away from you to poop without you catching the signs that he needs out.

Sorry, but I don't believe in a XX% housebroken. There is housebroken and then there is not housebroken.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm a firm believer in starting with a crate for a couple weeks, then a room for a couple weeks, then 2 rooms, 3 rooms, then full reign of the house. The dog should also be using the bathroom at almost the same time everyday. The dog needs to establish what his/her den is. They do not want to use the bathroom in their den, so the idea is to teach that the den is your home.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I house trained dexter by hanging a bell on the door handle and ringing it like a crazy person when i took him out chanting in a happy voice "lets goo peeee peeeee outside!!!"

Then i made him feel like a million dollars when he did go.


----------



## Alley (Jun 2, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I house trained dexter by hanging a bell on the door handle and ringing it like a crazy person when i took him out chanting in a happy voice "lets goo peeee peeeee outside!!!"
> 
> Then i made him feel like a million dollars when he did go.


Thank you everyone!! I'll do all of this.

Miss: Your post cracked me up. Thank you!

Alley


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

To have a dog that is 100% potty trained, you have to be an owner who will give him 100% opportunity to go potty outside. You have to set him up to succeed. If you know that he fails due to you not stepping up and taking him out, then he'll never be 100%. 

Some dogs don't think on the level of if I don't go now, I won't have the opportunity to for a while. If the dog doesn't have to go #2 when your hubby takes him out to potty, then he won't go. If he is going by the door, then he has waited long enough for you to realize it might be time for a potty break. He's done what he can to make it outside (going by the door). The longer you continue this routine, the more you are enforcing the behavior. 

You already know your dog's schedule. Sadly, if that means you have to wait on your coffee, then you're going to have to step up and wait on your coffee. 

My dog's schedule means I have to get up around the same time everyday - even if I'm off work. I may be able to push it an hour (either way) but in order for my dogs to succeed, I have to be aware that thier internal clocks do not care if it's Monday or Saturday.


----------

